# 97 altima scraping noise on wheel



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

97 altima with automatic transmission. 

I made a mistake on trying pull the rotor out using gear
puller out while ball joint was not dislodged from knucle.
At the end I realized that caliper's two bolts to
the knucle made half of the rotor out of wheel 
studs while on the caliper side rotor was
stuck to the hub. I immediately remove caliper
bolts and hang it to the strut coil.

Then I removed the rotor and gave up pushing axle thru
hub. I disengae the ball joint and axle came out of hub
very easily. What a mistake. Any way I installed
the new drive shaft.

I had the trouble installing the wheel nuts
because they might have damaged while rotor
was under tension. But I finally tightened all
wheel nuts.

During road test, I heard the scarping noise
in drive or reverse or making any turns.

I put the car on jack stands on each front side.
Engine running in dirve without gas pedal
pressed at about 1000rpm (I was out looking
at passenger side wheel), scraping noise came out
wheel straight or tunned at any direction.

I need your suggestion on what might be causing
scraping noise. The noise loud Any tips
on locating exact source of trouble.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

*noise on wheel*

My car made a noise like yours once, it turned out that the splash shield that covers the inside of the front brake disc was bent, causing it to rub on the disc no matter what direction the wheel was travelling. i just got out the car and quickly bent it back out of the way.
check these shields out on your car, maybe that's where the noise is coming from....
Dan.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Aussie_Dan said:


> My car made a noise like yours once, it turned out that the splash shield that covers the inside of the front brake disc was bent, causing it to rub on the disc no matter what direction the wheel was travelling. i just got out the car and quickly bent it back out of the way.
> check these shields out on your car, maybe that's where the noise is coming from....
> Dan.


That's most likely, or check the shims that make the brakes squeek when they are low


----------



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

I will check the splash shield first. You may be right that his
shield a thin metal might have bent.


----------



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes it was a shield thin metal plate. Just bent it
away and that fixed it. Thanks.


----------

